# Foam Tunnel Portal



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another one.

I have had bits and pieces of this thing all over my computer and finally put it together.










http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/tunnel/tunnel.htm


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, as always, Yogi!


----------



## wvliner (Feb 16, 2009)

fantastic job inspirational to anyone who wishes only the best in craftmanship!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent explanation of your process. Thanks for sharing it. 
Dave


----------

